
Find a co-founder at the weekend of code (8th/9th of September) - Tichy
http://weekendofcode.ning.com/
======
Tichy
Since the YC application deadline is approaching and I still don't have a co-
founder, I conceived the weekend of code: I propose to evaluate potential co-
founders by doing a project together for a weekend.

As an experiment, I created a Ning network for it, not sure if that will work
well. Alternatively, just use this thread to discuss potential projects? I
shall see that an irc channel will be available during the weekend, and
perhaps afterwards an opportunity for presentation and praise. Nothing to win,
except new friends and experience.

I am inspired by the 48 hours game programming competition, which has always
been great fun.

~~~
bootload
_"... Since the YC application deadline is approaching and I still don't have
a co-founder, I conceived the weekend of code ..."_

Nice hack. Now here's my suggestion for a 48hr code sprint a _"better file
upload"_ Why? Someone already wants it, there is a need and you have the users
& here to bounce the product off.

\- [http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/05/flash-
silverlight-a...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/05/flash-silverlight-
and-javafx-all-look.html)

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=41782> (forget the pledge suggestion
to me that's a distraction)

~~~
Tichy
Do you think it would be better to turn the whole thing into a competition,
like "who writes the best file upload within 48 hours"?

